# Mirrorless AEB



## Jord666 (Mar 4, 2013)

First of all I'dike to say hi to everyone here so hi! 

Could anyone suggest a MILC camera with a decent AEB function for HDR? I'm pretty new to photography and am looking to buy a mirrorless camera and the AEB function is one of my main priorities, if I'm better off going for a DSLR to get more versatility here then ill have to do that,

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ann (Mar 4, 2013)

check out the OMD-EM5 from Olympus


----------



## Jord666 (Mar 4, 2013)

^ thanks very much! Am I correct in assuming 3 shots at -2, 0, and +2 won't work as well as 5 shots at -2, -1, 0, +1 and +2 for creating HDR images? apologies if this seems a noob question.

Thanks again for the help so far I really do appreciate it!


----------



## SCraig (Mar 4, 2013)

Shoot in manual and you can go as far as you want to each way, up to the limits of the ISO / shutter / aperture.


----------



## Jord666 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for that, I would like the option to shoot HDR by hand also (when I don't have a tripod available) so would a camera that can do 5 or 7 exposures be my best choice?

Thanks again


----------



## Jord666 (Mar 7, 2013)

Would I be able to set up Semi Autobracketing on a d5200 to take 3 exposures each on "A" and "M" mode to get a total of 6 exposures shooting by hand? Also I have noticed that the Mode dial is on the same side as the shoot button and may cause more movement when switching between the two modes than if it were on the other side like on a d7000 for instance. If anyone could point me in the right direction as to what would be the best DSLR in the under £700 price bracket to shoot multiple exposures using the AEB feature of the camera I would very much appreciate it!

Thanks again for all the help so far!


----------



## Jord666 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 13, 2013)

> Thanks for that, I would like the option to shoot HDR by hand also (when  I don't have a tripod available) so would a camera that can do 5 or 7  exposures be my best choice?



It depends on how many exposures you need to get the result you want.   Some people want everything in the image to be clearly there, from the highlights to deep shadows.   And that's fine, if that's what you want.   No rule says you have to.    Use the number of exposures you need to get the image that you want.


----------

